

Ask HN: Where are these avatars made? - zatkin

Hi HN, I found some cool avatars that some people have used on other websites and was wondering if you might know where they&#x27;re from.<p>Here are a couple examples: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;pWW3DuO.jpg http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;kX7tQbh.png
======
01124352400
[https://www.facebook.com/hagar.gogo.904750](https://www.facebook.com/hagar.gogo.904750)

